# A Trek to Georgia for Trout



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

On Thursday, I randomly decided to drive up to Georgia this weekend to fish a day in hopes of finding some trout. 

A couple phone calls and had a small team of close friends to make the trek up.

We got some fish, too. It was extremely cold for us Floridians, and walking into that frigid river without waders sure was something. But determination helped keep our minds off that.




















Saturday morning Space Coast micropoon before heading to Georgia. 









Full report and more photos here:
http://estradaart.com/a-trek-up-north/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Really nice report Eric.

Even though the trout are small they are truly beautiful fish.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice. You should have let me know you were coming and I could have put you on some shoal bass.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The absolute best time to take a kid (regardless of age) trout fishing is the bucket brigade stocking of the delayed harvest section of the Chattahoochee River in Atlanta that happens on Halloween at the East Palisades park. Those that help stock the river are allowed to fish, which is the day before the actual season DH starts on November 1st. You can't keep any fish, but you do get to keep the memories.

There is typically more detailed info posted on the NGTrg forum as the time nears, and about the only Georgia trout info you won't find on NGTO is where to catch wild mountain brook trout. That's still a right of passage that must be earned by doing some climbing.

.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dangit man,you should have hit me up or put it up on here.We would have done it proper in a drift boat or got yall some waders and float tubes.we do have wild fish,the brown trout are all natives,no stocking of them has been done in the past 10 years.float every saturday.next time hit Puckett up,he was here for 10 or so years and will hook you up.lord knows I will be begging you and Dan for Glades info when I come that way.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice report, I have wanted to make that trip. What is the optimal season to fish for trout up there?
Also I saw 2 guys and a girl fly fishing the ditches Saturday am inside the park at canaveral. Was that you guys?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It looks like we will be back up there for Thanksgiving. Taking off Wednesday and coming back Sunday. Let me know if you guys can help us out. I'll return the favor if you guys want to come down and fish Flamingo/Biscayne Bay/Islamorada.


As for the NTGO forum, I made an account two days ago, but I'm still waiting for it to be approved so I can post. 

Any help would be highly appreciated! 

And we are all about catch and release.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Did locals just point you were to go or did you just research a good bit?

Looks like fun. You guys should grab some waders for trip too. It will be a bit colder in November!

Andy


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Did locals just point you were to go or did you just research a good bit?
> 
> Looks like fun. You guys should grab some waders for trip too. It will be a bit colder in November!
> 
> Andy



My girlfriend grew up in Lawrenceville GA up till she was 11. Then she moved to Miami. Her mom still lives up there, so she spent a couple weeks in the summer there, and took her 8wt with her. She couldn't catch anything on the 8wt when she was there in the summer. We went back with 4-6wts and some dry flies and managed a few. 

We will definitely work on getting waders. lol I have a pair somewhere in the shed from the duck hunting days. Who knows what shape they're in these days, though. 

-Eric


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice work on getting them this time! You guys always look to be having a blast when you go fishing and your pictures are awesome too. Good luck on your next trip!

Andy


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry Eric,going to be in Charlotte,Nc at thanksgiving.last 2 weeks fishing has slowed.the lake has stratified and oxygen low within a couple miles of the dam.good luck with ngto,took me 2 times to get an account.get with Puckett and he will get you in touch with the right people.also The FishHawk shop can help you out.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Actually stripers on Lanier on fly would be better.put a rio outbound short on the 8wts.bring your boat up or Bill D you seeing this?.might get some neat art if you take the fellow after stripers.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't forget to check out the itinerant angler forum they seem to be a friendly group over there. I've only done the trout fishing thing a few times but since there don't seem to be many trout experts around here I'll share what I've had success with. The only time I've fished trout in November was last year in a few places outside of Asheville, NC. We found the fishing was pretty good because the water was not overly cold yet even though the air temp was low. My advice is instead of attempting to get overly technical with dry flies and matching the hatch use more all around patterns. My dad and I had a lot of luck with prince nymphs, copper johns, wooly buggers, and girdle bugs which are all easy to tie. Also I think if you are a tourist you should get a free pass to use a san juan worm without being judged. As far as dry flies every fly shop I've been to in the mountains has sold me elk hair caddis so I'm assuming that's a really common hatch throughout the southeast as well as the blue winged olive has been common. Another way to figure out flies to use is just google hatch chart for wherever you're going. One more thing if you can get any info from local anglers about a decent small stream it will likely be a lot more user friendly even if the fish are smaller. Good luck, I hope this helps.


----------



## cmacauley12 (Nov 14, 2014)

You need to come about an hour north to fish North Carolina. Justin and the guys @ Appalacian Outfitters in Murphy, NC. can put you on 23 inch fat rainbows and browns on a 5wt.


----------

